# New used Sig



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I went to the gun shop to look at a couple handguns. Looking at the Sig's I saw this used P250 9MM compact for a good price, in good shape. I took it to the range and put 50 through it.It shoots well but this is my first DAO so it's going to get used to, the other is getting used to the light weight. All in all I like the fact of how it breaks down to clean and the fact I can buy another modual for it. Anyway at 30' all rounds went into the 8,9 and 4 in the 10, in a 6" target.That's decent for this half blind old coot.:smt023


----------



## BWT (May 12, 2010)

How is the DAO trigger? Do you know how many pounds for trigger pull? Been looking at those and the DAO trigger is the only thing that has held me back.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

BWT said:


> How is the DAO trigger? Do you know how many pounds for trigger pull? Been looking at those and the DAO trigger is the only thing that has held me back.


5 pounds, of butter.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - that's a nice gun.

I decided against buying a P250 because I don't care for a DA only gun.

But lot's of people like them and the P250 has a very good reputation.

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> Congratulations - that's a nice gun.
> 
> I decided against buying a P250 because I don't care for a DA only gun.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don... the DA took a lot to get used to. I'm not sure if I will ever get totally used to it. It is accurate,and it handles quite nicely, but I still prefer SA. I do own a couple SA/DA's, that are much easier to shoot. I tend to pull my shots to the right of point a little. I'm left handed, but I like the fact that you can change calibers. It may make a good trade item.:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Frank45

You can get used to it pretty easily imho.

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 Frank45
> 
> You can get used to it pretty easily imho.
> 
> :smt1099


 Yeah I can and I will. The other day I was thinking about selling it. I took it out of my safe, and started handling it...it felt good in my hand, and decided to keep it. My groups have gotten better. A little more practice, it's all it's asking for.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Frank45

Have you considered the Sig Pro 2022?










It's a great Sig and feels good in the hand and is DA/SA.

jmho

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> @ Frank45
> 
> Have you considered the Sig Pro 2022?
> 
> ...


 Yes I have, I think very highly of Sig's I own a 1911 carry. The problem is most Sig's are for right handed people. I need my controls on the left side. Although I made an exception with my P 250. Now my CZ85 Combat and Cougar 8000 are more user friendly for me.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Both the P250 and the Sig Pro 2022 are Excellent pistols. The trigger on the P250 is top notch for a DAO..


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm getting better with it, I think I'll get the 45 conversion for it. 45's are fun guns, and for around $315 it's worth it. I'll make it a full sized version.:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Frank45

Post a picture when you get it.

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 Frank45
> 
> Post a picture when you get it.
> 
> :smt1099


 Ok I will, but first I have to use my last permit or I'll loose it. I've been looking at 1911's for about 3 weeks. went to 2 gun shops today. I saw a sweet Nighthawk for $1700 can't remember what model, and a couple of Kimbers, then spent 4 hours on Gun Broker and came out with a list of 12. I found 2 Kimbers in the South West used with ambi-safties.Bidding on both starts at $650. I'll bid on one in a couple of days, when I see how the bidding is going. If that does not pan out...well there is always a Fusion gun kit. I must be nuts.


----------

